# Never forget !!



## Old Mud (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Old Mud (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2020)

Here are my photos from that day:








						9/11/01
					

On the morning of September 11th 2001, I had just gotten out of the shower when I heard what I thought was thunder, but it made no sense, as it was a beautiful clear day. A minute later the phone rang, my friend, M.L was hysterical “terrorists are crashing planes into the World Trade Center...




					flic.kr


----------



## Old Mud (Sep 12, 2020)

Eddyde said:


> Here are my photos from that day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Some very good photo's of a very sad event.   Thank you Eddy.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 12, 2020)

Eddyde said:


> Here are my photos from that day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Cow Eddy.  Those are some incredible pictures.  May I ask what you did to get such access?
I came home from my normal week long trip the night before 9-11.  I remember going back into New York a week or so later.  Came from the West and made a left turn at the Statue of Liberty and then up the Hudson.  Went right over the top at 1500 feet or so of what was left of the Trade Center.  I think my First Officer and myself were fighting back the tears....


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 12, 2020)

The world cried with you that day.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Holy Cow Eddy.  Those are some incredible pictures.  May I as what you did to get such access?
> I came home from my normal week long trip the night before 9-11.  I remember going back into New York a week or so later.  Came from the West and made a left turn at the Statue of Liberty and then up the Hudson.  Went right over the top at 1500 feet or so of what was left of the Trade Center.  I think my First Officer and myself were fighting back the tears....


It's a long story but basically I was a civilian volunteer. I arrived at ground zero at 3:00 pm on 9/11/01, A first I was with a group of about 15 other civilians. We started by getting water and soft drinks to the firefighters and other rescue personnel, many of whom were very dehydrated, we also distributed candy & chips for energy. A little later we made hundreds of sandwiches and got them better fed. We took everything from two super markets and a deli that were in the area, as no such supplies were coming in from the outside. After around 10 pm I was asked to help search for bodies, body parts and possibly survivors, sadly none of the latter were found. We also did things like carry acetylene & oxygen tanks over the debris to the ironworkers who were cutting the steel out of the way so bodies could be recovered, As there was no heavy equipment able to reach most of the area so we also had to manually drag the cut steel sections off the bodies with ropes, usually with 50 or more men. I worked till around 9 am the next day, by then fresh troops (some literally) and supplies were being brought in from the outside. I managed to take the ground zero pictures during my few breaks.


----------



## tjb (Sep 12, 2020)

I doubt that any of us will forget that day.  We knew a young man that was scheduled for a job interview at the WTC that morning.  He overslept.  It saved his life.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 12, 2020)

Wow.  Incredible story there Eddyde.  Could not imagine being there.


----------

